# LED daytime running lights



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I have my own lighting technology company specialising in architechtural outdoor lighting. I am in the process of investigating / making a quality LED strip to look similar to the S6 DRL's. Using cold white Super LED's (SLED) should do the trick. Would this work as a neat tuning accessory - would anyone else be interested? If so could think about a limited production etc. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Are you thinking of a SLED strip that go's in the bottem of the headlight or a saperate part that can be put in the lower side grills.

Hans.


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I am thinking of two black strips that fit above each fog light that wrap around the full length of black mesh effect plastic.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Jersey Paul said:


> I am thinking of two black strips that fit above each fog light that wrap around the full length of black mesh effect plastic.


That sounds like a very good idea - is there any chance you can mock it up (in Photoshop or similar) so we can see what it looks like?

I presume it would be too tricky to put a single strip at the bottom of the headlight unit, inside the glass?

I, for one, would be interested if you do decide to make it!


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Will try to mock up a picture or make a prototype unit over the next few days.


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Count me in.. if it looks cool and doesn't cost the earth


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Count me also, subject to no silly prices


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Me too


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds very interesting.

Although I saw an old A4 yesterday with something similar, I hope this will not turn into the latest Trev-trend with the boy racers. :roll:

It would be nice to have an install that doesn't show any tell-tale marks upon removal (before sale for example) so without drilling, or at least only into the two side grills, which I understand are quite cheap to replace.

I think there are one or two "spy shots" or mock-ups of the TT-s with the DRLs under the lights floating around, doesn't look too bad.

I found one here;

http://www.autospies.com/images/users/G ... 103449.jpg


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

That could look nice actually.

I might be interested as well :wink:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

One idea would be to use number plate sticky pads to stick them to the upper edge of the bumper opening into the lower grills.

Have to bear in mind is LEDs on their own will cause a "bulb failure" to be displayed on the dash. I believe there are ways and means round this however.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Has anyone ever measured the LED strips on the S6 to see if they are suitble size wize for mounting in the grill openings?

If they do fit you're half way to an off the shelf mod.


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Count me in too Paul :lol:


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's a couple of links which discuss it, and a guide (in German) looks like the blue Golf is quite an involved install, the black one less so.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?i ... d=40905266
http://www.r32-club.de/showthread.php?t=9134

Seems like it can be done, and actually isn't too difficult.

Just wondering about any legal implications with running non-standard lights (they're a bit sticky on that over here)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

little bit over the top.....sorry


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

philhumphrey said:


> Sounds very interesting.
> 
> Although I saw an old A4 yesterday with something similar, I hope this will not turn into the latest Trev-trend with the boy racers. :roll:


It does sound interesting but I agree with your concern. 
I saw a Chavtastic Cavalier with LED running lights the other day so I reckon the average mod Monkey's are on to the case already and they'll start popping up all over the shop - cool idea but not so cool if you know what I mean :?


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello all thanks for the responses. I agree the overall look would have to be in keeping with the understated design of the vehicle. The new V10 S6 is exactly the style I was hoping for. A dummy load could be used to get round the "bulb out" issue. On the other hand we could just order some TT clubsport quattro headlamp units. Do we know anyone who can get these?


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

I saw an s6 with the led's today. To be honest, I really think they did not look right - a bit out of place and too harsh. The A5's look a lot better: integrated into the headlights and the overall design of the car better


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thomas the Spoiler said:


> I saw an s6 with the led's today. To be honest, I really think they did not look right - a bit out of place and too harsh. The A5's look a lot better: integrated into the headlights and the overall design of the car better


I totally agree - I'd much prefer having the LEDs integrated into the very bottom of the headlight unit, but I guess that would involve making custom headlight casings...which could get very pricy for the sake of a few diodes!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> Thomas the Spoiler said:
> 
> 
> > I saw an s6 with the led's today. To be honest, I really think they did not look right - a bit out of place and too harsh. The A5's look a lot better: integrated into the headlights and the overall design of the car better
> ...


Now if that could be achieved at a reasonable price i'd certainly be very interested


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm.. I dunno.. looks a bit tack. Atleast I did get one thing from this.... I now know the Stig is Swiss.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Interesting you have asked that as just the other day i was wondering if somebody does a led replacement for the current halogen bulb in my DRL without changing the existing headlight.

That is take out the oem bulbs and replace them with some L.E.D unit.
i would be happy to test them free of charge if your offering.

I think people would be more likley to change the bulb rather than the whole light or body parts.


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

LED replacement lamps are available for sidelights. Cold white & blue types are available. 3M have an LED product available which I am investigating. It is a flexible tape with Surface Mount Diodes (SMD) along it's length. It is IP67 rated ( fully waterproof/weatherproof ) and runs off 12Volt DC (car power) and has a few colour options. This will allow placement in almost any location. WIll post a picture as soon as I have the product and have played with it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LED lights in the front is fine when it's christmas-time.

Little bit over the top from Audi, as well on the A5 as on the R8


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LED lights in the front is fine when it's christmas-time.

Little bit over the top from Audi, as well on the A5 as on the R8


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I think the Golf V R32 DRL style upgrade (it looks great btw) can't be used on the TT.
Because you will have both the DRL and foglight in the lower side grills.
And i think that will not look great, the R32 don't have lower fogs.
The lower part of the headlight unit is a more possible place to put them.
LED's can be used in multi color, you can develop a part that have the white/blue DRL LED's and the orange turn signal/indicater LED's on it.
The Question will be, is the lower part of the headlight removeble, ??? or is a simple modification possible to put the new develop unit in. ???
The Clubsport lights have 12 (S)LED's.
If you use 10 for DRL and 2 for Indicator turn signal. ?

Hans.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> LED lights in the front is fine when it's christmas-time.
> 
> Little bit over the top from Audi, as well on the A5 as on the R8


Absolutely correct, Rebel.

Gadgie strip lights stuck onto a Â£30 grand car is muppetry of the highest order.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> LED lights in the front is fine when it's christmas-time.
> 
> Little bit over the top from Audi, as well on the A5 as on the R8


Absolutely correct, Rebel.

Gadgie strip lights stuck onto a Â£30 grand car is muppetry of the highest order.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> LED lights in the front is fine when it's christmas-time.
> 
> Little bit over the top from Audi, as well on the A5 as on the R8


Absolutely correct, Rebel.

Gadgie strip lights stuck onto a Â£30 grand car is muppetry of the highest order.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> LED lights in the front is fine when it's christmas-time.
> 
> Little bit over the top from Audi, as well on the A5 as on the R8


Absolutely correct, Rebel.

Gadgie strip lights stuck onto a Â£30 grand car is muppetry of the highest order.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> LED lights in the front is fine when it's christmas-time.
> 
> Little bit over the top from Audi, as well on the A5 as on the R8


Absolutely correct, Rebel.

Gadgie strip lights stuck onto a Â£30 grand car is muppetry of the highest order.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Put a fairy behind the wheel then it's complete.

Phil



Rebel said:


> LED lights in the front is fine when it's christmas-time.
> 
> Little bit over the top from Audi, as well on the A5 as on the R8


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Jersey Paul said:


> LED replacement lamps are available for sidelights. Cold white & blue types are available. 3M have an LED product available which I am investigating. It is a flexible tape with Surface Mount Diodes (SMD) along it's length. It is IP67 rated ( fully waterproof/weatherproof ) and runs off 12Volt DC (car power) and has a few colour options. This will allow placement in almost any location. WIll post a picture as soon as I have the product and have played with it.


It will throw up a bulb failure warning on the DIS on the MK2 unless you cut into the wiring and fit a resistor


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Jersey Paul said:


> LED replacement lamps are available for sidelights. Cold white & blue types are available. 3M have an LED product available which I am investigating. It is a flexible tape with Surface Mount Diodes (SMD) along it's length. It is IP67 rated ( fully waterproof/weatherproof ) and runs off 12Volt DC (car power) and has a few colour options. This will allow placement in almost any location. WIll post a picture as soon as I have the product and have played with it.


It will throw up a bulb failure warning on the DIS on the MK2 unless you cut into the wiring and fit a resistor


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Is this double post Saturday or something?!!! :? :lol:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Please guys, don't do that. I saw an S5 the other day in dakar beige with LED DRLs on and it looked naff (the dakar beige didn't help either). It looks cool in the brochure pictures, but in real life I don't think so.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I also saw the A5 with ledlights........brrrr.
fully agree with darkstar, LED-lights like audi did on the R8 and the A5 is the biggest mistake they could do. It's so NOT Audi...

Christmas lights on a car? I hope they get awake in ingolstad.
LED-lights as only lights in the future would be great, but the "pimp-bling-bling lights like on a A5 looks terrible.


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have to agree - bollocks looking.

I saw them on the A5 earlier this week and they are too overpowering. If the lights were all LED, fine but not just a strip underneath the normal ones - totally looks like an afterthought :x


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

The OEM S6 DRL's are about 40-50cm long so a no go on the Mk1...........not that I was interested at all!


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

although mine are on a MK1 take alook at what i made


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

How did you make that? Looks like you had to take the whole light unit apart, cut bits out and add in the LEDs...possibly hooking them up to your side-lights?


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

yep took the unit apart, used some LEDS my company use then feed the wire through the light unit via a regulator and relay and switched separte so i can have them on independant of any other lights


----------

